# Radiator Relocation/Snorkel PIC's



## SouthernMudder (Apr 2, 2012)

I need to re-do mine as I did mine 5-6 year's ago and was a dumb kid and rush'd it and they look like crap, so gonna re-do them and would like to see some of yalls snorkel jobs and relocation jobs. So post pic's and details if you don't mind.

Thanks


----------

